# F-16V the latest iterations of the F16



## davechng (Feb 26, 2016)

This week in 2-8-2016 in JRB Ft worth. We got info about 2 sorties of F-35A and F-16V from Lockheed martin . Rush to the base for the spotting and got quite an airshow! Our local 457thFS came out with 9 jets , VMFA-112 Cowboys had 2 for the sortie and Caught the F-16V coming back from the Gulf of Mexico with the Lockheed Martin Spotter.
Best of all we position ourself to catch the ultimate banking shot from out TX F-16! too bad the afternoon F35A sortie was cancel.

Please click on detail reports and more photo here
http://airwingspotter.com/knfw-spotting-2-8-2016/

Here are some teaser pictures!

Enjoy!

DAveC
http://www.airwingspotter.com


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2016)

Beautiful series. Great shots. I especially like the 2nd and 3rd Picture.

Well done.


----------



## RGF (Feb 26, 2016)

Great shots. Like them all, but really #2.


----------



## davechng (Feb 26, 2016)

thanks guys!

Our local F16 usually do a break when they come back from training and do tac initial! we position ourselve and in hope for a perfect banking shots! We caught this on that day!

DaveC


----------



## Tyroop (Feb 27, 2016)

Great shots!

Not an expert, but I think this plane belonging to the Royal Thai Air Force is also an F16 - not the latest one. Taken with an EF 70-200mm f/4L IS and EF 400mm f/5.6L mounted to an EOS M. RTAF Wing 56, Hat Yai, Songkhla, Thailand.

The camera/lens combo was fine for stationary ground shots, but hopeless for PIF.


----------



## davechng (Feb 27, 2016)

Love those Thai F-16

DAveC


----------



## zim (Mar 14, 2016)

Still one of the most aesthetically pleasing (pretty  ) aircraft designs in a long time for me. One of you top favs.


----------

